# Pompano in Southern NC?



## tjbjornsen

I've been fishing for Pompano for years down on Hatteras, but from reading this site it seems that there is even better pompano fishing on the more southern Carolina coast.
Do they show up down there earlier than they do in Hatteras?
How much earlier?
And last year I was hearing reports of some very large (for me) pompano being caught up against the mainland, up behind Portsmouth Island. Pompano in the 4-5# range.
From reading a lot of the posts here it seems like there are more of those larger pomps down south; 
True?
From a quick look at Google Earth it seems as if with just another hour or so in the truck I can be down there early in the season instead of Hatteras, and if there are good pompano to be had earlier, I could be a convert to the southern end of NC.
Anyone want to fill me in?
I promise to only come alone, and not drag a whole bunch of people with me!
And I'll never fish on top of your truck!


----------



## jeffreyweeks

Pompano are here during all the warm months, and stage runs in the fall before they leave. Some really big ones are caught on the piers and from the surf.


----------



## Ryan Y

Big ones hung out around Wrightsville Beach up into December this year with the Biger Sea Mullets.


----------



## bronzbck1

The biggest Pomp's I've seen in years up on HI this year. Have not seen them that big sense fishing Florida.:fishing:


----------



## bronzbck1

That goes for the Sea Mullets too!


----------



## tjbjornsen

bronzbck1 said:


> The biggest Pomp's I've seen in years up on HI this year. Have not seen them that big sense fishing Florida.:fishing:


Yeah man, 
That was what I kept hearing as I got colser to the week I was able to come down, (last week of Aug.) and then when we got there the wind turned around, started blowing from the southwest, and was covering all of the south beaches in grass. 
I tried in close, to no avail most of the week, but had a bit of luck on the beaches north of Avon for a day or two.
I didn't have the right gear to toss lighter rigs out further where I figured they were hanging out past the bar.
That is what I've spent the winter researching and buying. Rods and reels that I can toss 2 & 3 oz rigs out past those bars, looking for them out further when the surf is choked with grass in close.
So far I've added an 8'6" St. Croix Premier, a 10'6" Premier, and tonight I just brought home one of those new 7' Mojo Mediums that I hope will add to the arsenal in reaching them a bit further out when they are not in close where I have always caught them.
When everyone else are heaving the big stuff for pups and blues I'll be the one out there tossing 2 & 3 oz stuff over the bars looking for the best tasting fish that swims the beaches of NC!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

there we some realllllly nice pomps caught around EI this year. i caught a handful of 1.5 and 2lbers this year on short jigs playing with flounder this fall. 


i know a few people that all they do is go after mullet/pomps w/ fleas. and i saw some of their cools this fall  big mullet and pomps

yum


----------



## tjbjornsen

"EI"?
Emerald Island?

Tom


----------



## tjbjornsen

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> there we some realllllly nice pomps caught around EI this year. i caught a handful of 1.5 and 2lbers this year on short jigs playing with flounder this fall.
> 
> 
> What were you tipping the jigs with? Shrimp?
> Thinking about it, that actually sounds like it would be a good presentaion if they are there but not biting fleas on rigs. Bouncing a small jig across the bars and through the troughs.
> Thanks for the great tip, I will definitly add that idea to the quiver...


----------



## huckfinn38

Not trying to be mean, but your pic reminded me of woogie (chris elliot)











tjbjornsen said:


> Yeah man,
> That was what I kept hearing as I got colser to the week I was able to come down, (last week of Aug.) and then when we got there the wind turned around, started blowing from the southwest, and was covering all of the south beaches in grass.
> I tried in close, to no avail most of the week, but had a bit of luck on the beaches north of Avon for a day or two.
> I didn't have the right gear to toss lighter rigs out further where I figured they were hanging out past the bar.
> That is what I've spent the winter researching and buying. Rods and reels that I can toss 2 & 3 oz rigs out past those bars, looking for them out further when the surf is choked with grass in close.
> So far I've added an 8'6" St. Croix Premier, a 10'6" Premier, and tonight I just brought home one of those new 7' Mojo Mediums that I hope will add to the arsenal in reaching them a bit further out when they are not in close where I have always caught them.
> When everyone else are heaving the big stuff for pups and blues I'll be the one out there tossing 2 & 3 oz stuff over the bars looking for the best tasting fish that swims the beaches of NC!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

damn jeb i thought that looks more like you LOL

(waitin for you to post a pic of shrek ...)


i didnt tip the jigs, just gulp 4" baitfish(looks like glass minow)


or small gold head pompano jigs worked goooooood when actually targeting them.


----------



## tjbjornsen

That's funny!
Yeah, it was a lousy year for the beard, no doubt about that...
Now it is all grey, and has not been seen for a couple of years.
Very funny...
Chris was always one of my faves on Late Night. Not seen much of him lately.


----------



## jeffreyweeks

pompano love gold and silver, but especially gold! they're like women.


----------

